# What do you guys want from the new CS (serious)



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

So we know things have changed. People will decide to stay or leave. Right now we are acting like 3rd graders with a substitue teacher.

We need to think about what we want the future of CS to be. If we keep acting this way, anyone with any sort of knowledge is going to go elsewhere. Thats it. Unless we get this together there will be nothing left. Lets not taint this place for the people who wish to remain part of the CS community. :2


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

:tpd: I agree, this was the first board I joined and dont want to see it fail like so many are believing it will. But in all honesty there needs to be a return to the issue of cigars. Sure there is a time and place to talk about other things and to joke around, but in the end our focus should be on sharring our experiences and knowledge with other cigar/pipe enthusiasts.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Talking about cigars would be refreshing for a change.

How about everyone's current top five list?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jledou said:


> Talking about cigars would be refreshing for a change.


exactly.

for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
*get rid of the RG system*, it fosters competition that shouldn't belong here, it's abused by everyone, making it obsolete other than to make the blathering elite feel like they are important (which is not what CS was based on in the first place).
get back to posting about cigars and not "i like you" or "cake" or "bantering".

re-instate and enforce the "no-snob" policy that made CS the newbie friendly place to come visit for cigar info.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll be honest.
I'm on board with (theotherplacewhoisnottobenamed), yet I hate to see this place go to Hell. Don't know what I want out of this place right now. I just don't want to see it die. What was CS to me is now (theotherplacewhoisnottobenamed), yet this place still has a special place in my heart.
I'll take whatever becomes of it.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I keep hearing people want this guy from Delaware to be a new admin...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just want a "community" where we can all enjoy in our hobby. I actually like Jon's idea of bringing the other boards together to have a bigger possibly better community. I am concerned about the difficulty keeping up with three forums worth of members posts. It will be nice to have new life here, new opinions and styles. I can't wait for Puff.com. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


:tpd: That's the CS I fell in love with.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


:tpd:

Some of the people I looked up to and chatted with when I 1st got here are no longer here or post very rarely due to these issues right here.

This is a CIGAR FORUM

and never would I call Greg Stupid...hes just as scary in person as his avatar!

Shawn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> I just want a "community" where we can all enjoy in our hobby. I actually like Jon's idea of bringing the other boards together to have a bigger possibly better community. I am concerned about the difficulty keeping up with three forums worth of members posts. It will be nice to have new life here, new opinions and styles. I can't wait for Puff.com. :tu


 Being as our "old" community has moved, maybe the new conglomeration/merger of sites will be the best thing for this place now. We can have our "old" community at one place, while the "new" becomes puff.com


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '05.
> ...


INDEED!!

I think I have seen this guy somewhere beforep


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe have a roladex that keeps everyones cigar reviews. Maybe put this on their personal page. I will read a fantastic review by a member and instead of having to go through all of their threads to see if they have done more, if there was a certain page that listed all of their reviews it could make it a little easier.  Also, if this board is going to be joined with top25 then maybe have a universial review guide that we all will use. Perhaps even link reviews people did on top25 to their page on CS. I have no idea about computers or even if this is possible but it would a nice feature. 

Have the chat be something more. Maybe live video feed chat. I know some people who do this, and I have joined once or twice. But it could be a more personal way to meet the people on here who maybe cant attend a herf or other gathering. 

So many people in here talk so highly about their local shop. Maybe there could be a page where shop owners are interviewed so that we can see what they may struggle with on a day to day basis and why supporting local shops is so important. Pictures of the shops could be taken and maybe an inventory list for people who might be interested in shopping there. These shops could even (if large enough) offer discounts to CS members who visit their site and mention the interview or site etc. 

Get rid of the RG, post counts dont bother me but they should only count when someone posts in a thread that deals with cigars. Maybe even have a review count under their avitar like we have a trading count. 

Just some thoughts that came to mind.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I keep hearing people want this guy from Delaware to be a new admin...


me too, i agree, do i have a second on that nameless chicken being a new admin.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Crap, clampdown. Great ideas!!!


Wait a Kentucky fan?? I take it back.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Coming from a newbie, I like the way CS is set up. Not just the forums and such, but the options, the ease of navigating. Something as easy as "Today's posts, subscribing to threads and the private messages. I have checked out a few other forums and belong to a few different ones, snowmobiling etc, and this one is set up really nice. I hope they don't change too much.
Just my :2

Oh and i really like the :chk


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I keep hearing people want this guy from Delaware to be a new admin...


Getting a little "old" now...ya think?

My :2


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree with this, but I am going to make it a bit Simpler. Guys lets not go out of our way to f#@* up the jungle! If your not sure about this. Sit back and see how things pan out. If you have already made up your mind and nothing is going to change it. Maybe it's time to go. I don't want to see anyone leave, but please don't crap in here.

Greg, thanks for showing you still care about this place and would like to see get better then it has been in a while.


IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Chuck the RG system.

Screen out mooches who come here to take advantage of people's generosity.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> Getting a little "old" now...ya think?
> 
> My :2


Im only 30?!?!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Andyman said:


> I agree with this, but I am going to make it a bit Simpler. Guys lets not go out of our way to f#@* up the jungle! If your not sure about this. Sit back and see how things pan out. If you have already made up your mind and nothing is going to change it. Maybe it's time to go. I don't want to see anyone leave, but please don't crap *here*.
> 
> Greg, thanks for showing you still care about this place and would like to see get better then it has been in a while.


:tpd:I like this idea.:tpd:

There are a number of threads both bashing and supporting. I HONESTLY do not want to see any of my friends leave but if you must..then please do.

If you are friends..I can find ya.

Shawn


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


Finally some unity and hope! I apologize for my part of the "third grade anarchy" as of late. I was frankly an a$$. I wasn't here back then, obviously, but it sounds like the right direction.....which I guess was the root of this board. I vote for "getting back to our roots"!!!!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


Good post, Greg. That was before my time, but I'll admit that I like these thoughts. I'm not sure that the CS membership can (or wants) get back to a format like this. :2


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I like CS at this moment, right now. It's calm. Most of the frivolous posting has stopped. Members new and old are showing a genuine care for this jungle and have started talking cigars again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Being as our "old" community has moved, maybe the new conglomeration/merger of sites will be the best thing for this place now. We can have our "old" community at one place, while the "new" becomes puff.com


not to offend, but your "old" community is the "new" community to me.
see, you're use to CS this way of '08.

so, i disagree. you can have the "new" community that's moved. that community is NOT what made CS the largest/best cigar forum on the net.
nothing against those that created that new place, they have their reasons.

you all need to understand that MEMBERS make the community. you don't need blathering elite, with high post counts and RG to match, telling you "good night" to make you feel good. and that certainly doesn't help you learn more about cigars, does it?
you're all here to either learn about this passion, or pass on what you have learned through your own experiences to newer members once you're in that position. sprinkle in the reason this board was created way back when and you have a recipe for success. there were no super-cool mods, no photo spreads of the latest $5k limited edition edition limitada humidor made out of pixie sticks, no bombing as a sport to get noticed, no mythical respecto-meter.... the PEOPLE that existed here made it great by the knowledge they passed on and the way they did it. no reason those that stay here now can't do the same.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


:tpd:This would bring back the community feeling that we're all here for. Would be bashers or trolls will be noticed right away because CS would be about cigars and treating each other with the respect they deserve. We can disagree without being disagreeable but there should never be those attributes that inspire or foster competition among us. We're not here to compete or show anybody else how much smarter we are or that we have RG larger than another member. If we are to treat each other as adults and equals then let's not bring in those things that tend to elevate one member over another.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I think we need to get Greg back as a mod. :tu :tu


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> I think we need to get Greg back as a mod. :tu :tu


I second that!!!!!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I was going to ask Paul to post this in one of the closed threads, but I will post it here.



I think CS has been changing for a while now and a lot of the older members (1.5-2.0+ years) have been a little discouraged lately. I think the sale of CS has just given them the reason to finally make their unhappiness known.

I think people are missing out on what this could become. I know people are worried about this place changing, additional advertising, emails and everything else that goes with making money on the internet. How many people are on facebook, myspace, friendster. . .? They all have advertising banners, you do not have to click on them . I actually don't mind the banners. 

What does all of this mean. How many people would not want the following (in no particular order):

1. A weekly email with deals from shops we already buy from. 

2. Potentially getting manufacturers to come here and talk about their cigars and their new products. Possible interviews.

3. Improved content and better information on humidors, accessories and other cigar related stuff.

4. A group of people powerful enough to potentially go to Capital hill to try to prevent politicians from wiping out our hobby. 

5. Custom pipe tobacco blended just for our site - maybe even custom cigars.

6. The chance to meet local BOTLs who may not post on CS but are on other forums.

7. Potentially expanding outside of cigars to include even more content related to coffee, liquor and food. Imagine coming here and finding ads for local restaurants in your area.

8. An improved top25cigar that will have even more reviews and better content.

I could keep going, this is just the tip of the iceberg. I am not going to say any of this is going to happen (I don't know for sure if Jon is planning any of these things), but does any of it sound that bad? For Paul this was a hobby, for Jon this is an opportunity to make this place even better and if he makes a little money while doing it, so be it. Last time I looked, capitalism is good. 

I will be honest, I have not been posting as much and have been critical of what CS has become. With all that has happened this past week and some of these more recent threads, I am beginning to rethink my position. I don't think anyone wants to see this place disappear (even our former moderators). I can understand why all of the mods resigned. I am a member of several cigar forums, I post on some, just read on others. There is a lot of room on the internet.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

montecristo#2 said:


> I think we need to get Greg back as a mod. :tu :tu


no, the entire site lost track of what it was here for. CIGARS (now pipes and coffee as well), not banter, not bombing as a sport to get noticed, not cake....
why would ppl bother with banter and bombing others to get noticed? the RG system. scrap it. the FOGs (some may call me one, but i'm talking about the guys here loooong before i was here) didn't want it when we started it back in late '04/early '05. 
look at me, look at me!! no, not the reason I, and many before me, came to this great site. i came to learn, and later was able to help the learning process.
the all-mighty mods that are leaving were all newbies once as well. they are/were members just like me, no better than anyone else, no worse.

eh... the site needs to get back to basics. 
the # of posts per "section" of this site went from the vast majority being about cigars to being about "banter", about "bombing", about mindnumbing nonsense...
i'm not against bombing someone, but it's become impersonal. it use to mean something, and not about seeing someone post your name in a title of a topic so more ppl will "like you" and give you RG....

i think there are plenty of good ppl here with the right attitude that could jump in and help moderate this site. the right attitude is that you shouldn't be doing it for "power" and to get noticed. i was part of the first batch of moderators to help this site. paul asked some of the longer-tenured members if they could help when the site grew... didn't do it for "power" or "prestige", i did it to help paul. why wouldn't i, best site on the net at the time, glad to be a part of it. so, if you volunteer, don't do it with the mindset that you'll become a celebrity here, and don't act in a manner that you're trying to be one. do what is best for the community, not for you. do what you think pds would want done to keep his initial vision in tact.

if you think you can help, i suggest you contact him.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely nothing. I wish the owner the best with his endeavor though.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> no, the entire site lost track of what it was here for. CIGARS (now pipes and coffee as well), not banter, not bombing as a sport to get noticed, not cake....
> why would ppl bother with banter and bombing others to get noticed? the RG system. scrap it. the FOGs (some may call me one, but i'm talking about the guys here loooong before i was here) didn't want it when we started it back in late '04/early '05.
> look at me, look at me!! no, not the reason I, and many before me, came to this great site. i came to learn, and later was able to help the learning process.
> the all-mighty mods that are leaving were all newbies once as well. they are/were members just like me, no better than anyone else, no worse.
> ...


But I want you to help Greg!  :r

I know Greg, as I have mentioned elsewhere, I highly respect and have smoked with a lot of the mods: Peter, James, Gerry, Dustin, Mo, Tom (in cyberspace). . . I would never speak negatively about any of them.

There are going to be a lot of people stepping up who want to be a mod. My only suggestion to Paul and Jon would be to choose carefully. I sent them both a PM of people I think would be good, I did not include myself.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

An opinion.

We all long for the events of our youth. The memories are so poignant. CS became the largest cigar based discussion forum in part, because of the changes Paul installed from 04 forward and the addition of active folks that joined and got involved in the expanded opportunities to interact. RG, Posts, CUT's, sig bars, notes, friendship etc etc.. are all things that involve people in the site beyond just cigars. It's the way of todays on line social sites, built in and the bar of expectation for some. Taking any of them very seriously is the mistake made by folks who get atwitter about them. Membership and average concurrent on line participants grew at escalating rates. There were more things, coffee, pipes, entertainment, books, etc, to draw constituencies to the site on a daily basis. Count the forums today about 16 sorta related to cigars, 14 not. Good luck convincing Jon to change the process which would result in a reduction in those membership views. Hobby boards can have small coutures and tight focus. Boards driven by traffic and advertising do not have that luxury. The past might have been a better pure cigar board and place to have close friendships for its much smaller more cigar focused membership.. check I'm sure it was a better cigar board. The difference is that it evolved into a larger cigar based community. Maybe it fits with some who have persevered and come from the older version of the CS matrix to go back to the older focus but it would seem a contradiction to the plan of being the biggest community if the starting point is todays numbers.

The most vocal folks are not always reflective of the will of the community. It would be pretty interesting to put up a poll and see what the members here actually want vs reading posts from the 1% who express an opinion based post. (I guess I'm in that group since I posted)

1. More cigar focus without (list here of the deleted features and new prohibited behaviors)

2. Like it is now and/ or with more features.

Exempting the first xx months for me here, it's all about the people you meet and befriend on boards not the specific rules, templates and features of the board which are just the trimmings not the meat.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> An opinion.


Yep.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Good luck convincing Jon to change the process which would result in a reduction in those membership views. Hobby boards can have small coutures and tight focus. Boards driven by traffic and advertising do not have that luxury. The past might have been a better pure cigar board and place to have close friendships for its much smaller more cigar focused membership.. check I'm sure it was a better cigar board. The difference is that it evolved into a larger cigar based community. Maybe it fits with some who have persevered and come from the older version of the CS matrix to go back to the older focus but it would seem a contradiction to the plan of being the biggest community if the starting point is todays numbers.


It might be possible to have both. If people truly love this place, then they should not care if there is RG, custom profile pages and that sort of stuff (just some examples).

I don't think anyone has a problem with coffee and food forums or other non-cigar related forums, that is what makes this place great.



Da Klugs said:


> The most vocal folks are not always reflective of the will of the community. It would be pretty interesting to put up a poll and see what the members here actually want vs reading posts from the 1% who express an opinion based post. (I guess I'm in that group since I posted)
> 
> 1. More cigar focus without (list here of the deleted features and new prohibited behaviors)
> 
> ...


Agreed, my posts are just my opinions, I don't speak for the community as a whole. I also agree, this place is about the people you meet and the friends you make. But that hasn't changed since the beginning. It worked back when you started and it still works today.

I don't own CS. Jon can do with the forum whatever he pleases. I don't have that much of a problem with the RG system, but it could use some tweeks and improvements.

Just my opinions.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I think both Greg and Dave have made great points here. 

I found CS the same way a lot of others had, just surfing the web looking for info on storing cigars, humidity, questions on humidors, etc. I signed up and was reluctant to post right away. I sat and read and read for a month even before I made my introduction post. The wealth of knowledge in this place is amazing and so are the people. As time went on making trades, splits and friendships. My first herf was Mega Mob 1 which was very over whelming! 

I've made some great friendships through CS and I would hate to see a place like this end because everyday there is always someone getting cigars for the first time and looking for advice and info. I never really saw a big problem or wanted anything fixed. I said it before and I will say it again I will stick around and we will see what the future will hold for the jungle.


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

i agree with all of IHT's post. although others may also have a point.

a personal opinion if i may. (note: i'am typing this in a friendly tone, i do not hope to offend anyone by writng these. also please forgive my english)

i have only been here for a year but the wealth of knowledge i have gained is enormous. most of it can be found here in the forums, others through links which i got from posts by the members.

then there came i time when i wanted more knowledge, not anymore with storage, cutting, lighting, etc. but more with regards to rolling, blending, curing, fermentation, tobacco strains, cigar history, cigar manufacturer stories, geography of the famous tobacco regions. at first i had a hard time looking for infos but i eventually learned to use the search function and found the knowledge found in CS's archives. most of the posters back then had a join date of yr2000 or earlier. then i began to wonder where did these guys go.

then i found other forums where almost all members posted with sense. i was actually surprised to find the 'GODS' of CS there. what was more surprising was that they were the newbies/noob there. nonetheless they were still accepted and treated fairly. what i cant stand is how they treat other people wanting to come here and learn when they are also the same in other forums.

i just want the new CS to be more 'productive' and even more 'friendlier'. enough of the noob bashing and personal attacks and more on information. i hope that this CHANGE to puff is for the better.

just my 2 cents. peaceout.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

First I agree toss the RG tool.. Its not a needed item, if you do good among brothers word get around. and vice versa for ass hats...

But we really need something COOL as a logo, so we can get new matches,stickers,rg tools and stuff!!:ss


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Cause' the LLG stuff has vanished..:hn:r


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I want tacos.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

clampdown said:


> Maybe have a roladex that keeps everyones cigar reviews. Maybe put this on their personal page. I will read a fantastic review by a member and instead of having to go through all of their threads to see if they have done more, if there was a certain page that listed all of their reviews it could make it a little easier. Also, if this board is going to be joined with top25 then maybe have a universial review guide that we all will use. Perhaps even link reviews people did on top25 to their page on CS. I have no idea about computers or even if this is possible but it would a nice feature.
> 
> Have the chat be something more. Maybe live video feed chat. I know some people who do this, and I have joined once or twice. But it could be a more personal way to meet the people on here who maybe cant attend a herf or other gathering.
> 
> ...


I like all of these ideas. Once we have the new mod team in place I think we will put some of these things up to a vote. In particular the RG and see if we should keep it or ditch it.

I am open to all of these ideas. No idea is off the table. Definitely agree with the NO SNOB mentality and personally I think removing RG would help with that but thats up to everyone here to decide.

j


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Less forums.

For example do we really need an Accessories and Acessories Review forum?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I liked the knowledge base, humor, and all-around great attitudes. Plus they all liked cigars!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


I think many folks come to message boards like these for knowledge and if they stick around long enough, they continue to receive as well as give that knowledge to the new folks that come in. I also think many of us form some "cyber-friendships" here and other message boards and enjoy, as a group, the playful banter. I can't speak for everyone, but for me, bantering and silly posts help to take the edge off my high pressure job/life. I will admit that I and others at times let this playful banter slip into more serious threads and that is something that I have tried to pull the reigns in on. I know silly threads bother some people. I also know silly threads help some people deal with everyday life. It's very easy to skip over threads or posts that bother or don't interest you. I do it every day.

I have rarely seen any snobbish activity here on CS so, I really can't see where you're coming from on this. I agree with you on the RG as being counter-productive but I have to disagree with you on everything else.

MCS


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I was thinking about another cool feature.

Any way to make it so after you post in the reviews sections, you are given the option to also post your review on Top25cigar? Either directly from CS after you submit your post or maybe just a link that takes you directly to the review submission page.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> I like all of these ideas. Once we have the new mod team in place I think we will put some of these things up to a vote. In particular the RG and see if we should keep it or ditch it.
> 
> I am open to all of these ideas. No idea is off the table. Definitely agree with the NO SNOB mentality and personally *I think removing RG would help with that but thats up to everyone here to decide*.
> 
> j


Jon,

I'm glad to see you're taking to heart the comments posted here. I'm glad you want the forums the help decide the RG issue, but ultimately I think this should be YOUR decision based on what fits with your vision.

Honestly in my opinion, leaving this up the jungle is going to create more conflictive and ostentatious posting.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I do not think you need to get rid of RG, but I do think you could make it fair. For example no matter your RG you can only bump or ding someone 10 points. *This places an emphasis on the fact that every member is as valuable as any other member.* At the same time this system can give some respect to those who have been around a long time or have done a lot of good for the board and community. You could also limit the number of times you can bump a member to prevent people running each others numbers up for no reason.

I would like to see the CC board as friendly as the General Cigar board. I think there is more intimidation there than necessary.

I want people to be encouraged to do reviews. I can't taste leather (not sure I want to), but I can still tell you that there was lots of creamy smoke and that the stick burned nicely, both of which I like.

I do like cake and tinfoil hats and I think it is ok to joke around on the forum, it makes things friendly. The boards that are "all" serious and very cold and snobby.

I like to read about pipes and coffee. Much of it is over my head, but I actually bought a pipe and tried it. It wasn't pretty.

I like an off topic area. It lets me find out what peoples other interests are. I posted and saw pictures of cars, firearms, and played games there. I like that because I feel sometimes like there isn't much to read about cigars.

I'm rambling, but I guess to best sum it up *I want CS to be a place that is comfortable for new and old.*


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Regarding banter or more so threads that do not pertain to cigars. Here is my take on it. Lets say I am herfing with some buddy's. We talk about the cigar we are smoking. Is it good, what do you taste.. Okay great. Now how is the family doing? The job? Did you ever get that thing removed from your... you get what I am saying. 

I post a lot in the CS workout thread. Why not post this stuff on bodybuilding.com? My friends aren't on bb.com. Frankly most of them are a bunch of jerks! 

Greg, You post in the pipe section of a cigar site. 5 years ago there wasn't a pipe forum on this site. For some reason or another you still post here instead of going to a dedicated pipe forum. you must have friends here or like the culture of CS. Somehting brings you back. 

CS is not just my cigar home on the internet. It is my HOME on the internet.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

roarknumber1 said:


> I want tacos.


and this type of posting is exactly what wasn't around the board until the past 2 years as well.
normally, a productive topic will end up with a couple smart-asses coming in for their "look at me" posts, which help absolutely nobody... but the "lemmings of stupid" will get a kick out of it and quickly start another discussion that goes 4 directions IN the original topic... 
that leaves those of us who want to discuss the topic to have to wade through about a page on nonsense...

if this is all they contribute to the board, then ppl will quickly tune them out and put them on their ignore lists... or someone will tell them that their actions aren't wanted here.



andyman said:


> Greg, You post in the pipe section of a cigar site. 5 years ago there wasn't a pipe forum on this site. For some reason or another you still post here instead of going to a dedicated pipe forum. you must have friends here or like the culture of CS. Somehting brings you back.


this post will probably make me late for work, so i'll be quick.

yes, i post in the pipe forum. i smoke pipes more than i do cigars. i still know a sh*tload about cigars - you can ask a lot of respected individuals on this site who have herfed with me.
why don't i post on pipe only forums? i do. like many of you, you're on multiple boards. i am on over 10, some of which are PIPE themed boards.
i rarely post here anymore. i, too, have many a friend still here.
why am i posting more now? i'm upset.
this board WAS my home board. all the crazy "sky is falling" poo that's going on from newer members who don't know how great this site was even before the "all-powerful" mod team was assembled need to know that it's THEM that make this board great. 
i feel bad for paul (i don't know jon from squat, doesn't mean i don't like him, i don't know him, not privvy to the info that caused the mod team to leave). pauls a great guy, this is/was his baby for over a decade. to make a business decisions he's had in mind for a few years (the sale of CS) due to certain personal reasons has finally happened and ppl feel betrayed and are taking it out on him. i think it's unfair, and i think the notion that the board will implode because a mod team (that sometimes caused the problems by acting a fool, messing with ppl for fun) is leaving.

this is a prime opportunity for paul (and jon) to mold this site back INTO what made it great. 
i've had some words for paul when i stepped down as a mod back in March... don't know how he felt about that, but i have always liked paul and respected what he's done... 
you're his friend, i'm sure you made this topic to help him out by letting ppl know that the reason they come to a board isn't to get noticed, it's to make new friends while learning about cigars - the mutual passion that brought us all here.

so, why do i post here now if i smoke mostly pipes?? i still have friends here, i don't like to see the :BS going on in the "complaints area" from some ppl with inflated respecto-meters, and the common member here (including myself) need to be reassured that clubstogie (or puff.com) will go on and it's what they make of it...
yes, there's some serious guidance from above that needs to happen, from Jon asking Paul what vision he had when he started CS, to how do they get back there from here, to the very important decision of WHO will be interim-mods and/or full-time-mods. they can help mold the site....
i thought i didn't care about this place when i stepped down and mostly stoppped posting... i have plenty of other places to go post (those that know me know what i'm talking about), and i post there more often than here... this situation has called for someone to maybe knock some heads back into thinking logically about the situation.

that's all.
and with that, i'm late for work...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> not to offend, but your "old" community is the "new" community to me.
> see, you're use to CS this way of '08.
> 
> so, i disagree. you can have the "new" community that's moved. that community is NOT what made CS the largest/best cigar forum on the net.
> ...


The same points can be made without attacking others in a snide manner.

Odd to think building up has to come from tearing down.:2


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> The same points can be made without attacking others in a snide manner.
> 
> Odd to think building up has to come from tearing down.:2


The only communication I've ever had with IHT is him attacking me in a snide manner. That's what he does and who he is.

MCS


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Major Captain Silly said:


> The only communication I've ever had with IHT is him attacking me in a snide manner. That's what he does and who he is.
> 
> MCS


He really does grow on you though! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Major Captain Silly said:


> The only communication I've ever had with IHT is him attacking me in a snide manner. That's what he does and who he is.
> 
> MCS


No it is not. Greg is one of the most stand up people will find on this board. To say other wise is bs, you don't have the history here to judge. Maybe your brand of sillyness is what Greg is saying makes people yearn for old CS. You know, a time for when we could talk about cigars and goof around without pointless one line posts and threads about cake.

Tough question Andy. I want people to simmer down and cut Paul some slack.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys

Back on track w this thread.

Lots of good feedback here - lets keep the constructive suggestions flowing

Keep personal attacks out..

j


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joncaputo said:


> Guys
> 
> Back on track w this thread.
> 
> ...


Ok, suggestion for you jon. I think maybe it would be better if you put your foot down and showed a bit more leadership. I can appreciate that your willing to work with the community, but you bought the forum obviously with a plan, you should stick to it. If people don't like it they can leave, there are at least six new boards that have popped up since you bought CS. CS and T25 will never stop drawing new membership, it's not like you have to worry about the forum dying off. Constantly back stepping to appease the masses isn't a good thing imho.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I have no problem with RG. I think banter can be hilarious sometimes. I have laughed out loud in the office too many times. The site works so well I would think that it could just roll along with only small adjustments. If it gets adsorbed into PUFF then as long as the reviews and threads are there, it will still be CS.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a thought I had while mulling this over in my mind. Why is it so important that we identify someone as being a new member? Labeling someone a Noob/newbie sometimes seems to carry a "you don't know anything" mentality. Just because someone has just recently found and/or joined the site doesn't necessarily mean they don't know anything about cigars or life in general. It has been mentioned that perhaps the RG system should go... what about post counts/bananas? Just because someone "talks" alot on here does that mean they are smarter or more important than someone who doesn't? I have read a lot of "hey how ya doin?... I'm ok how are you... I'm fine but my bunions hurt..." talk on here that keeps racking up post count but doesn't really contribute. I'm not suggesting that banter, joking around or anything be banned, but why is it so important to keep a running tally of that? Unfortunately some folks attribute post count/RG/longevity to superiority. If you are a regular reader of the site it won't take long to figure who's advice you think is worthwhile and who you think is a blowhard. We should all be treated as equals... 

my:2 

I do like the trader feedback feature... since trading/buying/selling occurs it helps us rest a little easier when we drop our cash/cigars/goods in the mail.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ok, suggestion for you jon. I think maybe it would be better if you put your foot down and showed a bit more leadership. Constantly back stepping to appease the masses isn't a good thing imho.


:tpd: I have had the same thoughts myself.


----------



## Jokermann (Jul 28, 2008)

What do you guys want from the new CS (serious)??


I have not been a member here long, and to be honest it is #4 out of the four boards I am on (I do enjoy the arcade ) but I do know a ton of members here.

Here is what is important to me in a cigar board:

- Killer reviews of rare and hard to obtain cigars.
- Trades and sales
- Good people (what I call long distance friends)
- Herf organizing
- Information on cigar related items (Humidors/cutters/lighters...) that are UNBIAST. I feel that a lot would be lost if a item that is advertised on the site gets a great review, but it is a crappy item.


As long as the new site has all of these features, in a non-over-the-top commercialized way, I would have no problem being a member. But maintaining the feel of CS as it is now should be top priority.

I


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ok, suggestion for you jon. I think maybe it would be better if you put your foot down and showed a bit more leadership. I can appreciate that your willing to work with the community, but you bought the forum obviously with a plan, you should stick to it. If people don't like it they can leave, there are at least six new boards that have popped up since you bought CS. CS and T25 will never stop drawing new membership, it's not like you have to worry about the forum dying off. Constantly back stepping to appease the masses isn't a good thing imho.


I am sticking to the plan - already announced that 

Probably got lost in all the noise

j


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ok, suggestion for you jon. I think maybe it would be better if you put your foot down and showed a bit more leadership. I can appreciate that your willing to work with the community, but you bought the forum obviously with a plan, you should stick to it. If people don't like it they can leave, there are at least six new boards that have popped up since you bought CS. CS and T25 will never stop drawing new membership, it's not like you have to worry about the forum dying off. Constantly back stepping to appease the masses isn't a good thing imho.


I don't know who carbon based al is, but he makes sense.

I agree with greg.

I only make pointless posts, it what I feel are pointless thread. I'm guilty of it, I admit it. You don't see me posting useless stuff in serious threads (thats why i only have 1000 posts in three years,)


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

pipermacbean said:


> Why is it so important that we identify someone as being a new member? Labeling someone a Noob/newbie sometimes seems to carry a "you don't know anything" mentality. Just because someone has just recently found and/or joined the site doesn't necessarily mean they don't know anything about cigars or life in general.


Although I was also a relative newb to cigars, I took being a newb as much about being new to CS. There were a few things to learn about the site, posting and all the activities that we have going on. I like the RG system, and the designations (young chimp etc.) as being a bit of fun.

The newbie thread on RG states that we should not take it to seriously, but I like being able to give someone a boost for something great that they did or said. As for judging people based on their RG or post count, I prefer to judge them based on what they say and do. Some have little to say but are quite profound when they do speak. Others (like me ) have lots of time to waste on the board and will post whenever the wind changes.



pipermacbean said:


> I do like the trader feedback feature... since trading/buying/selling occurs it helps us rest a little easier when we drop our cash/cigars/goods in the mail.


I agree with you here.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joncaputo said:


> I am sticking to the plan - already announced that
> 
> Probably got lost in all the noise
> 
> j


I know your just saying that cause you read my post and said damn that makes sense. Now if you would only listen to me over the handle change...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> I know your just saying that cause you read my post and said damn that makes sense. Now if you would only listen to me over the handle change...


meh

dont get me started

or else carbonbased_jon will come looking for you

and it WONT be pretty

j


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joncaputo said:


> or else carbonbased_jon will come looking for you
> 
> and it WONT be pretty
> 
> j


Don't you threaten me with unprettiness!

:r


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree the RG needs to go. The most popular forums (as ranked by big-boards.com) do not have reputation point systems. RG fosters the cliqueiness and snobbery that are some of CS's problems.

Edit to Add:

Also, I agree with whoever said there are too many sub-forums. Accessories, Accessory reviews, Accessory Questions. They don't get enough traffic to warrant sub-forums.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> No it is not. Greg is one of the most stand up people will find on this board. To say other wise is bs, you don't have the history here to judge. Maybe your brand of sillyness is what Greg is saying makes people yearn for old CS. You know, a time for when we could talk about cigars and goof around without pointless one line posts and threads about cake.
> 
> Tough question Andy. I want people to simmer down and cut Paul some slack.


:tpd:

again...just wait and see..you dont like...there are other places to call home..you like well you already have a seat on the ground floor.

Shawn


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Guess I don't get what seems to bother so many people about the current Club Stogie. 

Ok so toss the RG stuff if you want but what's wrong with the rest, i.e. pipes, coffee, bombs, sub forums........all of that crap? If it does not interest you pass it by, ignore it, don't read it. I'm assuming we all skim down threads picking which we want to open and read. Crap it's a club and I have never been to one where every person is focused on just one subject. Hell that's what makes CS interesting. 

Just my opinions.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

What do I want from puff.com??

First of all, I came to CS and registered just over two years ago. I do not post often. The reason I came here in the first place was to find more information on cigars, humidors and all that goes with it. If I remember correctly, I was looking for information on seasoning a humidor and I did a search and found this. 

What have I done since I've been here? I've participated in some trades with my fellow Canadians, I have bought cigars from some individuals and I have had the pleasure of receiving a grand total of 1 bomb over the time. I have also participated in a couple of group buys (Stinky ash tray, Palio cutter and the infamous Ring Gauge tool). I have also patronized retailers that post on the site. And then I have read the posts. I read them at least daily, sometimes more than that. Over the last few days, there has been a decrease in posts. It used to be when you select "New Posts" you get the 10 page max. Lately, it's been half that. 

Things that I'd like to see? I have always looked for reviews of cigars. I make lists of sticks to buy the next time I am in the US and the reviews are a primary source of research. I'd still like to see forums that would allow me to buy cigars from other members, or trade with others. I'd like to see the discussions of cigar-equipment (humidors, coolidor, cutters, lighters, etc.). I have never looked into the coffee or pipe forums. If there is a demand for them I think they should be here. As a single-malt drinker, I would like reviews of that stuff too - other spirits and drinks too. 

I don't mind a forum for banter. As long as it intelligent (it's a subjective quality) and not offensive to the collective membership. Ring Gauge? To be honest, it does nothing for me - I don't look at it as a badge of honour. I would not miss it. Other postings that I don't personally like. Politics and religion are both subjects that should not be part of a cigar board. I understand that smoking has a political implication and I would allow that. 

This site is (and will be) international. I personally have no use for the postings of for firearms. I live in a country that has firm gun control laws and while I own some firearms and in my previous service to my country, fired them, a cigar web site is not the soap box for "The right to bear arms". I am sure there are some members from the US that have the same opinion of Cuban Cigars and their discussion. Perhaps the adminstration can offer the members a method to hide these forums on an individual basis. 

I would like to see reviews of retailers. Both internet based and B&Ms. However, I would not want the reviews to be sterilized if the retailer was a paid advertiser of the board. I participate in another board that allows reviews of the businesses but if they are advertisers, they have the option to not allow reviews to be posted. 

I have seen the subject of bombs come up here. I have mixed feelings about bombs. As I said, I have received one. I appreciated it. However, I think bombs have lost their meaning. There have been posts and threads bragging that their bomb going out was x lbs. Or posts about how many people they have bombed. I think that bombs should be a part of the site but moderation is key.

I am willing to let the new ownership and mods do their thing. I am not going anywhere. I would like to make a comment to Jon and I don't want you to take this the wrong way. I don't know you and I am willing to see what you can do. However, I have read your posts in the other threads - long since closed and I see that you became frustrated with the content (I can't blame you) however there were a few posts by you in the "Mods resign" thread that showed me that you exhibited a "Take my ball and go home" attitude regarding this site. I know that you have bought the site and it's yours to do what you want with it. However, the attitude of "closing it down" does not lead to contructive comments, it shows to me perhaps a lack of maturity - again no offence intended. Prior to making an acquisition like this, you must have had researched all of the aspects of such a purchase. The possible reaction of the membership. The reaction of sponsors and/or advertisers. You also had a plan. After making the purchase, you cannot go back and reverse your plan. You can certainly alter it and I think a thread like this one is good for ideas in that respect. 

On the positive side, I can understand Jon's plan to create a mega-forum. I thank him for taking the route that he has taken. he could have certainly just bought this site and the others, closed them down and open a brand new one (puff.com). By merging the sites together, he has shown that the bulk of the value is in the history and the members. Not only CS but the other sites too.


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

icurrie said:


> Coming from a newbie, I like the way CS is set up. Not just the forums and such, but the options, the ease of navigating. Something as easy as "Today's posts, subscribing to threads and the private messages. I have checked out a few other forums and belong to a few different ones, snowmobiling etc, and this one is set up really nice. I hope they don't change too much.
> Just my :2


:tpd:


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys like guns, guys like cars, guys like sports, guys like girls, guys like food, guys like joking around with one another, guys like being competitive.
You can't cut these things out of a forum community that is mostly guys. 
If you do you will have a stale imitation of what makes CS so great.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

duhman said:


> Guys like guns, guys like cars, guys like sports, guys like girls, guys like food, guys like joking around with one another, guys like being competitive.
> You can't cut these things out of a forum community that is mostly guys.
> If you do you will have a stale imitation of what makes CS so great.


This is probably the best post I've seen on the subject. It should be the motto of any cigar forum.

MCS


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> I like all of these ideas. Once we have the new mod team in place I think we will put some of these things up to a vote. In particular the RG and see if we should keep it or ditch it.
> 
> I am open to all of these ideas. No idea is off the table. Definitely agree with the NO SNOB mentality and personally I think removing RG would help with that but thats up to everyone here to decide.
> 
> j


I personally Like the RG system, I think it promotes good behavior. For some reason, though basically meaningless, we care about it.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Legend said:


> I personally Like the RG system, I think it promotes good behavior. For some reason, though basically meaningless, we care about it.


OK well many seem for the RG system and many seem against it - doesnt seem like there is going to be a strong consensus one way or the other..

Of course that would be too easy


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> OK well many seem for the RG system and many seem against it - doesnt seem like there is going to be a strong consensus one way or the other..
> 
> Of course that would be too easy


Too easy....lets try to find something harder to decide on for Jon.....

Kidding of course!!

Shawn


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> OK well many seem for the RG system and many seem against it - doesnt seem like there is going to be a strong consensus one way or the other..
> 
> Of course that would be too easy


Is there a way for the software to allow RG to be opted out of per individual user? If so, let those who want it keep it, and those who don't scrap it


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

A notification indicator in the menu area, so you can see when your post or thread has been replied to without having to deal with email.

A means to select our favorite forums and choose which ones we see or don't see when we view New Posts or Today's Posts. And the option to see all forums as well, for those who like it that way. For example, I'm not a sports fan, so I'd like to be able to exclude those posts from my view.

Less restriction on image upload file sizes.

Bring back the Glossary.

Remove the 30 wait between searches.

Major Captain Silly to continue his business as usual.

That's all I can think of at the moment. Thank you for asking.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

RG is cool if your in the right group, otherwise you just get it by posting. Seems like some people like to give it and some like to take it away.:mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

nozero said:


> A notification indicator in the menu area, so you can see when your post or thread has been replied to without having to deal with email.
> 
> A means to select our favorite forums and choose which ones we see or don't see when we view New Posts or Today's Posts. And the option to see all forums as well, for those who like it that way. For example, I'm not a sports fan, so I'd like to be able to exclude those posts from my view.
> 
> ...


I think these were all things that put too heavy a burden of Paul's server load, but perhaps the server Jon will use with Puff will have more capacity to deal with these issues.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

If you go to herfs, donate to the troops, get in trades, offer good advice, put the shovel down before it's too late, ring gauge just happens.
It has less meaning than people seem to think.
I think it would be fine to optionally shut it off, like your age, if you desire.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


Hell Yeah!!!!!! In 05 when I first joined it was the Cat's A$$!!!!!

Fortunately I missed all the recent Drama because I have been sick and off the boards. Just getting back around this week from kinda the end of Sept.

Let's see how this plays out...

Ron


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> Is there a way for the software to allow RG to be opted out of per individual user? If so, let those who want it keep it, and those who don't scrap it


Being a programmer myself. I think a hide option would be easier than an opt out.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

God it is really nice to see an actual constructive conversation going on. Jon you must be ecstatic to FINALLY see this happening. I tend to agree with the idea of the RG sytem going away. I think the only truly important recognition needed would be the trader feedback. I also do see the point in reducing the main topics from how many we have now to a few less. Not that we would lose any content but that it would make navigating the site a little easier. Also the idea of people having the personalized profiles. I also dont see the value you of having a friends network on this board either (arent we all friends here?) I definately agree with linking people's reviews to their profile so that if somone reviewed a smoke or accessory you enjoyed you would have a quick way to access their other reviews. I am truly excited and cant wait to see what the future holds for this awesome community.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I think these were all things that put too heavy a burden of Paul's server load, but perhaps the server Jon will use with Puff will have more capacity to deal with these issues.


Yes, I understand that and have hopes that Jon can remedy these issues.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe the friends feature, which seems to serve no real purpose, is built into the forum software.
That brings up another question: is puff.com going to be powered by vBulletin?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

A section for nasal snuff would be great.

Thanks,

MCS


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I also think post count and ring gauge are silly. I like silly banter, others don't. Maybe open the new board as individual forums that have check boxes for you to opt in or out of, so you never see any of the posts that you dont want to see.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> A section for nasal snuff would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MCS


Oh, I thought it said nasal *stuff.*:bn


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I have really enjoyed this forum.When I was just getting started,I found a wealth of information on cigars and pipes. The trading sections have allowed me to try a large variety of things that were new to me.I have also really enjoyed the pipe club.Without some of these opportunities, I would not have been able to feed my ridiculous habits with nearly as much gusto. I have also met many wonderful people that I now consider my friends. I dont care about silly posts or the same dumb questions over and over. I can always choose to ignore things that dont interest me. I visit this site almost daily,I would like to continue doing that. I like the layout,mostly because it has become familiar to me. I like the trading options. I like the pipe section. I like the reviews and general cigar forum. These are few of my favorite things. When I was new here, some of fogs made me feel welcome I have tried to pay it forward. I think that is what it's all about.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Seriously and Truthfully: The Old CS. But, that isn't going to happen, so I'll just hope for the best.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

It would be really nifty if you could make a customized 'home page' on CS where you could have your favorite subforums (with most recent post) listed.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> A section for nasal snuff would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MCS


Easy now, thats borderline humor , I wont say meaningless post, but certainly not cigar related..... :tu.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree on the thought of merging some sub-topic forums into one. Like the aforementioned 'Accessories discussion' & 'Accessories review' - do we really need both?

One thing I think I'd like to see is links from T25<->CS reviews. May be too much overhead to set up though.

I think what's going to be tough in organizing this forum, is to keep it from getting too top heavy in sub-forums while still making it reasonable to get through the forum of interest. Kind of sucks when you start a thread in the morning and it hits page three before lunch.

Personally, I don't really give a rip either way about the RG stuff. I've gotten very good advice from guys with an RG of 10, just as I have with some of the guys that have an RG of 12K.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


I find the RG (or any rep system) is very useful for weeding out the fools from the others.

Fools will usually have negative rep in a HUGE manner (meaning they have pissed off a majority of the users), or focus on rep heavily.

Those who focus on their rep, tend to get ignored by me....say your mind, stop worrying about acceptance, either you will be accepted, or not...not being accepted by the members of an online community is not the end of the world, the millenium, century, decade, year, season, month, week, day, hour, mimnute, second or jiffy. It's just a toe stub in the greater scheme of things.....live on, rock on, move on. :cb


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

A good way to gauge somebody's 'rep' is to interact with them and see what they have to say. I never look at anybody's ring gauge, mine included. Anybody assuming a number next to somebody's name is representative of their knowledge or trustworthiness has a rude awakening in their future.

I agree with Greg almost wholeheartedly. He's a crotchety bastard and that's why I love him. He also welcomed me to CS and showed me the ropes as well as introducing me to habanos. Anybody bitching about his 'personal attacks' likely had them coming. Not to say he wouldn't benefit from an anger management technique or two. 

Get rid of ring gauge and post counts. They're meaningless as a gauge of respectability or knowledge. Get rid of forums, sure, but I find it amusing that the ones mentioned actually have something to do with cigars.

A little more focus on cigars and whatever other vices we enjoy that are included here would be nice. I wouldn't mind a return to the old 'community' feel. I hope that happens and that this doesn't become a Wal*Mart megasite.

And finally, my pixie stick humidor was very well received.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

The rg system is a little too teenie bopperish for a board about cigars but some people here take great stock in it so if the new software supports it, it should probably be left alone.

The only thing that has ever annnoyed me is when I make a post I don't return to the forum I stay in the thread. While I am not terribly fond of having SO many forums I am opposed to change because it will just get people worked up (even more).


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Some great ideas in here. Because I'm basically lazy, I'll just post up the ones that I really like or want to comment on.



IHT said:


> *get rid of the RG system*, it fosters competition that shouldn't belong here, it's abused by everyone, making it obsolete other than to make the blathering elite feel like they are important (which is not what CS was based on in the first place).


You'll read a lot of people say "RG doesn't matter." If it doesn't matter, what's it there for? It's just like ***** & breast size. Everyone is supposed to act like those things don't matter, but they do....  The problem is that there aren't any standards around it, so it's easily abused. To be honest, I don't mind it so much. If it stays, I'd like to see something other than the actual numerical score. Maybe a graphic representation that tops out at some point--like the bananas icons. Those are currently tied to post count, so it's redundant anyway. If RG goes away altogether, fine with me.



clampdown said:


> Maybe have a roladex that keeps everyones cigar reviews. Maybe put this on their personal page. I will read a fantastic review by a member and instead of having to go through all of their threads to see if they have done more, if there was a certain page that listed all of their reviews it could make it a little easier. Also, if this board is going to be joined with top25 then maybe have a universial review guide that we all will use. Perhaps even link reviews people did on top25 to their page on CS. I have no idea about computers or even if this is possible but it would a nice feature.
> 
> Maybe even have a review count under their avitar like we have a trading count.


Excellent ideas. :tu:tu I probably visit the review sections more frequently than any other forum on the site, primarily to get an idea of sticks I might like. I don't post that many reviews here, though, because I almost feel like they need to be something different or special in order to be of any use. Or I don't always get pictures. Whereas I have posted something like 75 reviews on Top25, and I refer to that site for reviews almost daily. A more formal link to Top25 somehow would be great.



IHT said:


> i'm not against bombing someone, but it's become impersonal. it use to mean something, and not about seeing someone post your name in a title of a topic so more ppl will "like you" and give you RG....


:tu Unfortunately, don't know how we can avoid this one.... :hn



pipermacbean said:


> I do like the trader feedback feature... since trading/buying/selling occurs it helps us rest a little easier when we drop our cash/cigars/goods in the mail.


Absolutely.



nozero said:


> A notification indicator in the menu area, so you can see when your post or thread has been replied to without having to deal with email.
> 
> A means to select our favorite forums and choose which ones we see or don't see when we view New Posts or Today's Posts. And the option to see all forums as well, for those who like it that way. For example, I'm not a sports fan, so I'd like to be able to exclude those posts from my view.


Yes & Yes!

And now, my own thoughts:

1. I like the personalized profile pages. They allow us to express some individuality.
2. I like the diversity of our "off-topic" forums; they add some flavor to the board.
3. I like the "Groups" function.
4. This was the only cigar forum I joined. I'm looking forward to new blood coming in. Whenever I would go by my local B&Ms, I would always wonder if other customers were gorillas, or if they belonged to other forums. Having a broader collection of folks might help increase my chance of meeting some of them.

That's all from me, thanks for reading.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Seriously?

Considering that CS has always been linked (albeit tenuously) to Top25 cigars, I'm always surprised that we haven't pushed using the Top25 website to handle the reviews instead of an entire sub-forum(s) towards it. There's a great resource there with the Top25 website, and it'd make it a lot easier for someone interested in cigars to search the Top25 website instead of pulling up 30-something threads discussing the same cigar in the review sub-forum. On the flip-side of that coin, means more effort in keeping Top25 updated as new blends/customs get released so that people can enter in review information.

I also like the idea (whom mentioned it earlier) of linking your Puff account to Top25 so that you can view someone's profile, and along with seeing what threads/posts made, you can also see a selection of reviews made. It'll also give someone reading the profile as to the person's interest in cigars.

RG I have a hit/miss opinion on it. The mechanics it exists it to develop trustworthiness of an individual which makes sense. But then, why was it put in place? When you think about it, isn't also what the iTrader rating is for as well? Why have both mechanics? Dump the RG, or at least make it a private rating so mods can see it and might automatically raise flags for mods to pay attention to an individual if he (or she) is getting dinged rapidly.

Banter and non-cigar/pipe subforums I don't mind. Cigars and pipes are a social event, so socializing is to be expected. But what I do have to admit is that it does take quite a bit to wade through everything. Having a custom view (again, as someone else mentioned) would be nice (be able to flag certain forums as visible and the rest be hidden unless enabled).

The social groups probably was one of the best additions to here. It allows for a highly-focused discussion "sub-forum" that wouldn't require extra moderation overhead. Only gotcha is that I wish there were a mechanism in place to flag that new messages have been posted to the social group without having to actually check each social group (sort of like a condensed "readers digest" view).

Wish you the best of luck with this, Jon!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Top25 is a database that anyone in the world can input into. CS reviews are members' personal experience. I see them as completely separate functions.

RG and post count are a good gauge of relative participation in the community. There will be cliques in any social community. RG is some kind of bar or dial on many boards instead of a numerical value. I never knew so many people were so upset with the RG. I wouldn't miss it if it was to go. 
Just from the discussion in this thread, though, I can already see changes that are turning me off.
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

duhman said:


> Top25 is a database that anyone in the world can input into. CS reviews are members' personal experience. I see them as completely separate functions.


Really? I see them as completely complimentary and would do good in widening the amount of input and opinion on a cigar. Just because someone is from "not here" versus "here" doesn't make a review any better or worse. It's just a different opinion.

I will have to admit that the actual review bodies in Top25 are quite lacking, but if we have people here start posting the reviews there maybe the quality might go up as people see what we do post and try to do similar. I look at it as a way to improve what we have while making it easier for those newer to the hobby to find information. From personal experience, looking for reviews on here can be quite complicated espeically when you end up with threads that completely devolve into other subjects than the cigar being reviewed. You also have to search multiple threads for the same cigar reviews because people insist on making their own rather than adding onto existing threads.

But, this is just a matter of my personal opinion and what you said has just as much relevance as mine. It all comes down to what Jon wants with the site and how he wants to go forward.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

duhman said:


> Top25 is a database that anyone in the world can input into. CS reviews are members' personal experience. I see them as completely separate functions.
> 
> RG and post count are a good gauge of relative participation in the community. There will be cliques in any social community. RG is some kind of bar or dial on many boards instead of a numerical value. I never knew so many people were so upset with the RG. I wouldn't miss it if it was to go.
> Just from the discussion in this thread, though, I can already see changes that are turning me off.
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Check out some of the names you see as the reviewers and you will see those same very names on CS


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

The reviews here take many forms, sometimes for entertainment. Sometimes they are stories in themselves. Pictures, links, all that stuff. T25 is more of a cold statistical database. They can only be complimentary if they are kept separate.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> I like all of these ideas. Once we have the new mod team in place I think we will put some of these things up to a vote. In particular the RG and see if we should keep it or ditch it.
> 
> I am open to all of these ideas. No idea is off the table. Definitely agree with the NO SNOB mentality and personally I think removing RG would help with that but thats up to everyone here to decide.
> 
> j


Getting late into debate, too busy lately.

All I can say about the RG "tool", or whatever you want to call it, is that it encourages bad and unethical behavior. In my case the negative RG reflects what? 3 self described legends who did not agree with my take on a particular issue and who decided they had to "intervene: to set things straight. Not one of them had the balls to publicly state the exact reasons why is it that they disagree with my opinion, I actually suspect they had nothing to say on the subject matter due to lack of knowledge. But it didn't stop them to call me names in their "explanation" of why they dinged me on RG.

Had I screwed anyone here financially? Absolutely not. The only trade I did by the time my RG was dinged I did the best I could on my part and really hope the other party went away happy. But here is the rub with this entire RG stupidity. I was more than happy with the trade, but when I attempted to bump up the other party's RG, I was not able to, I couldn't even attach a note to say that I was more than happy with the trade. Yep, you got it, my negative RG score would not allow me to do so even though the other party went out of his way to do something for me and had to be rewarded, IMO. Or at least pointed out to the boar dthat yes, this individual is a great trading partner.

RG, if it is kept, should be only reserved as a tool to point out bad deals gone bad, non-payment, unfair trades and such. To ding someone's RG only because opinions do not match, well, that is ridiculous, at best. And unethical and cowardly in actuallity.

All I can say is that in the days of ASG the community came apart for seemingly same online poster behavior I am seeing these days. Too many inexperienced yahoos thinking they know everything and alienating those who do possess better knowledge on subject matter. Is it easy to tell? Of course! Loosers, when they run out of arguments, turn to name calling.

I dropped out of the online cigar community a while ago, then last year decided, What the hey, let me see if things have changed. While browsing through a number of online cigar communities it looked like CS had their act together, at least better than the rest: plenty of reviews, plenty of locals to herf with, plenty of people to share knowledge with. So I joined and tried to post when I could on the subjects I knew: cigars and wine, never trying to "pad" my numbers with "Good night" type posts. But wait! Same crap ASG suffered a long time ago reared its ugly head and rather quickly, I might add. A recreational wine maker posted his suggestions and knowledge in response to a question, as did I, yet the board listened to the "senior" guy, his number of posts looked better, his RG was better, his longetivity on the board was longer than mine. Who cares about my experince when you have a self appointed expert disputing what I posted, never mind that I am winemaker by trade and deal with the stuff on daily basis and found the poster's take on the subject laughable at best.

Same thing could be said about my experience sharing info on cigars. Those who have been smoking for just a few years take precedence over actual experience of any "newbie" joining the board, its your RG and number of posts yet again at play, the fact that same "newbie" may be a smoker for who knows how long does not seem to bother anyone. Its the good ol' boy network and to hell with facts!

This is the main issue with the board as it is now. It is not WHAT one knows, it is WHO he knows. Actual expertise on subject matter is easily "drowned" by the mob mentality.

"Bombs" mentality, another issue that seems to get into play in the thread. Yes, I agree with those who say that it is a great thing to help out newbies and those less lucky via sending care packages. Yet, those of us who do it quite often (can't even recall by now how many people I turned to cigars), do not need to advertise the fact we are doing so. We simply do what we feel is the right thing to do, no "recognition" required. Its the "Look at me!" mind set, a fault of current society and their lack of values and ethics. Again, just an opinion, as others already pointed out.

Do I still like the board? In a sense I do since I still get some pointers on new cigar lines, accessories, sales and such. I am greatful to the board for introducing me to DPG cigars, that was worth the abuse I had to take in itself. Am I still frustrated by the relative inexperience by some who think they know a lot more than they do and act like it instead of listening to a voice of reason and experience? Sure.

I just hope CS does not become another ASG (falling apart) and hope that at least some things, such as RG and number of posts counts are either killed altogether or altered to actually mean something to the community.

OK, off to a wine shop...


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Couple of thoughts. 

On the current upheaval. I haven't had time to keep abreast of all of the drama since the sale but change happens. In this case of the sale of CS, change in emphasis (hobby to business), and the merging of multiple communities the change happens concept is mulitplied. The second the sale was announced the new old CS of IHT's was gone and we entered a transition. It is not what it was and it is not what it will be. It is a lot easier to manage incremental change and growth than abrupt and comprehensive change which is what the move to puff.com is/ is going to be. With change there is pain and that reflected in the large exodus of some members. It's only going to get more chaotic for awhile as the groups converge in the new general forum area. That said there the remaining and new membership at CS and other sites are going to determine what the new community will be like. I hope that vision will be something in which I want to participate. This thread is a to start of declaring that vision.

Here are some things I would like to see. 
Summary of what follows

1. Re emphasize no snob mentality.
2. Option to tie review threads to top25.
3. Comprehensive noob resource forum.
4. Silliness is fine as their own topics but keep cigar topics on topics. RG not usually an issue except for -rg piling on.
5. Keep CS/Puff.com as apolitical as possible.
6. Hope for a good transition.

Clearly people, myself included, are looking for a emphasis/re-emphasis on the no snob mentality both about cigars and about ones perceived place in the community. I myself always hated the mean spirited series of use the search tool posts but beyond that have felt CS has continued to do a pretty good job of not being elitist. 

I like the idea having the option of tying reviews to the top25 db. I envision it as having a review template on cs that matches the top25 format for the data including a summary of the full review that automatically generates an entry in top25. That top25 entry would have a link to CS review thread. That we can still have the 1000 word picture review, (I love pictures) yet get that review info into the top25 searchable database. 

I would like to see an area of stickied threads for newbs that act as a cigar basics encyclopedia. Things like how to properly cut a cigar. how to set up a humidor, use beads, resources for on-line cigars, txmatts cheap cigar thread, XXX's Habanos for beginners, etc... with as many pictures as possible. It would be a fantastic resource without the I tried search but couldn't find threads. It would all be right there to get the newb started. 

As for the silliness I have no problems with OT threads if they are there own threads and topic based threads mostly stay on topic. That is part of being in a community. I do think keeping them separate in general is good. I also have no issue with ring gauge other than people can take it to seriously and sometimes we have the problem of "piling on" with negative rg. If a guy has been dinged there is no reason for everybody to ding him. It should be a stick not a sledge hammer. Perhaps a limit to how much one can be dinged in a day. I don't know I just hate watching those train wrecks. 

Touching on keeping threads more focused and tolerant I think the issue of politics is important. I have to say I am happy to have a ban on political threads. I would like to see the ban go further to avatars and sig lines etc... I have seen some things that I thought were really quite nasty and unnecessary and regardless it doesn't have anything to do with cigars. There are a lot of political outlets on the net I don't think this needs to be another. 

My hope is that the transition goes well and that puff.com is able to manage the transition in a manner that a new vibrant cigar community will flourish. It will be hard to "train" the influx of new members that will come with the greater visibility that this community is not like your typical message board that tolerates flame wars and general nincompoopery.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

gvarsity said:


> Couple of thoughts.
> 
> On the current upheaval. I haven't had time to keep abreast of all of the drama since the sale but change happens. In this case of the sale of CS, change in emphasis (hobby to business), and the merging of multiple communities the change happens concept is mulitplied. The second the sale was announced the new old CS of IHT's was gone and we entered a transition. It is not what it was and it is not what it will be. It is a lot easier to manage incremental change and growth than abrupt and comprehensive change which is what the move to puff.com is/ is going to be. With change there is pain and that reflected in the large exodus of some members. It's only going to get more chaotic for awhile as the groups converge in the new general forum area. That said there the remaining and new membership at CS and other sites are going to determine what the new community will be like. I hope that vision will be something in which I want to participate. This thread is a to start of declaring that vision.
> 
> ...


this is a solid post with lots of good ideas - most of which I agree with and will do my best to bring over to the new puff.com

j


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Andyman said:


> So we know things have changed. People will decide to stay or leave. Right now we are acting like 3rd graders with a substitue teacher.
> 
> We need to think about what we want the future of CS to be. If we keep acting this way, anyone with any sort of knowledge is going to go elsewhere. Thats it. Unless we get this together there will be nothing left. Lets not taint this place for the people who wish to remain part of the CS community. :2


Thanks for the post Andyman. I currently like CS as much as I did the day I joined. If I can continue to contribute to the troops via CS and interact with the great folks here...I have no complaints. I will avoid the gloom and doom threads until, if ever, I notice a change for the worse.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> This is probably the best post I've seen on the subject. It should be the motto of any cigar forum.
> 
> MCS


Right On!
also, MCS, I enjoy your posts. We all need a good belly laugh more often.
I like Shemp, too.
Some of you all need to lighten up (IHT)
If you aren't having fun here, go away.
As for me, I'm sticking around. 
Good luck Jon!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

gvarsity said:


> Couple of thoughts.
> 
> On the current upheaval. I haven't had time to keep abreast of all of the drama since the sale but change happens. In this case of the sale of CS, change in emphasis (hobby to business), and the merging of multiple communities the change happens concept is mulitplied. The second the sale was announced the new old CS of IHT's was gone and we entered a transition. It is not what it was and it is not what it will be. It is a lot easier to manage incremental change and growth than abrupt and comprehensive change which is what the move to puff.com is/ is going to be. With change there is pain and that reflected in the large exodus of some members. It's only going to get more chaotic for awhile as the groups converge in the new general forum area. That said there the remaining and new membership at CS and other sites are going to determine what the new community will be like. I hope that vision will be something in which I want to participate. This thread is a to start of declaring that vision.
> 
> ...


Great post! One thing I would like to add that has been on my mind lately. this forum campared to to others, is relativly PG rated. There is not a lot of NSFW content, and I would like to see it stay that way. This is a deliberate Culture that CS has purposly adopted in the past. I know there are a lot of opinions on this issue, but this is where I stand.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dennis569 said:


> Some of you all need to lighten up (IHT)


:r

sure thing.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

There are a lot of great posts/ideas in this thread (finally!!). Like D. Gen, I have to agree 100% with what Greg has to say. 

I look at CS as though it were the local cigar bar/lounge. Naturally, people talk cigars. Other topics crop up too, people will talk politics, about the Bills winning the super bowl, guns, movies, fishing, new recipes, and other general BS. In my book, its all fair game. This is a community, and any community will have varied interests as well as the desire to talk about these interests with friends they have made within the community. 

Off-topic discussions, running jokes, etc. have been around CS since I joined and, in my opinion, add a lot to the value and character of CS. 

On the same note, I think that what detracts from CS are the things that you wouldn't find in your local shop. At least where I frequent, there are no gold stars given out for how often your gums are flapping or how many friends you have. If you were to walk into your shop, tell them of your love of cake or tacos, or call each and every patron to say "goodmorning" and "goodnight" daily, I do believe that you would either be sent in for a professional evaluation or be subjected to some sort of court ordered protection.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> There are a lot of great posts/ideas in this thread (finally!!). Like D. Gen, I have to agree 100% with what Greg has to say.
> 
> I look at CS as though it were the local cigar bar/lounge. Naturally, people talk cigars. Other topics crop up too, people will talk politics, about the Bills winning the super bowl, guns, movies, fishing, new recipes, and other general BS. In my book, its all fair game. This is a community, and any community will have varied interests as well as the desire to talk about these interests with friends they have made within the community.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Adam



AAlmeter said:


> about the Bills winning the super bowl


Must be awful quiet in that shop.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

madurolover said:


> Must be awful quiet in that shop.


:fu

Past several years have been!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I was all ready to go with a comment regarding the Bills and you beat me to it! 


madurolover said:


> Excellent post Adam
> 
> Must be awful quiet in that shop.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> :fu
> 
> Past several years have been!





Andyman said:


> I was all ready to go with a comment regarding the Bills and you beat me to it!


:r :r :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I guess based on the last few posts, it's evident that my type of humor just doesn't belong here. It's so easy to scroll past threads and posts that don't interest you yet my posts are always brought out as the ones that detract from Club Stogie. Maybe I was a overzealous at the beginning because some folks liked my sense of humor and I do like to entertain. I really thought that I toned down enough that I wasn't "detracting" from the Club Stogie experience. I guess I just can't live down my reputation no matter what. I also thought I was able to add to some folk's experience here since I have been smoking for many years and passed some knowledge along. But it just keeps coming back to the cake. Who would have thought that I could do so much harm to this place with my cake references that it got mentioned so many times in this thread. It's obviously time to put my sophmoric humor into the permanent time-out mode. 

MCS

Back to Lurker-Wannabee status


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess based on the last few posts, it's evident that my type of humor just doesn't belong here. It's so easy to scroll past threads and posts that don't interest you yet my posts are always brought out as the ones that detract from Club Stogie. Maybe I was a overzealous at the beginning because some folks liked my sense of humor and I do like to entertain. I really thought that I toned down enough that I wasn't "detracting" from the Club Stogie experience. I guess I just can't live down my reputation no matter what. I also thought I was able to add to some folk's experience here since I have been smoking for many years and passed some knowledge along. But it just keeps coming back to the cake. Who would have thought that I could do so much harm to this place with my cake references that it got mentioned so many times in this thread. It's obviously time to put my sophmoric humor into the permanent time-out mode.
> 
> MCS
> 
> Back to Lurker-Wannabee status


Don't leave Scott. A lot of us love your humor, you have made me belly laugh more than anyone on this site. I'm not going to beg, but realize that just because a few folks don't find everything you say funny, a lot of us have a ton of respect for you and feel you're an asset to our community.

I like you!

D


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess based on the last few posts, it's evident that my type of humor just doesn't belong here. It's so easy to scroll past threads and posts that don't interest you yet my posts are always brought out as the ones that detract from Club Stogie. Maybe I was a overzealous at the beginning because some folks liked my sense of humor and I do like to entertain. I really thought that I toned down enough that I wasn't "detracting" from the Club Stogie experience. I guess I just can't live down my reputation no matter what. I also thought I was able to add to some folk's experience here since I have been smoking for many years and passed some knowledge along. But it just keeps coming back to the cake. Who would have thought that I could do so much harm to this place with my cake references that it got mentioned so many times in this thread. It's obviously time to put my sophmoric humor into the permanent time-out mode.
> 
> MCS
> 
> Back to Lurker-Wannabee status


I still like you MCS


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Bruce for what it's worth, I have never had an issue with any of your posts. At times like this we need light hearted humor the most.
:2



Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess based on the last few posts, it's evident that my type of humor just doesn't belong here. It's so easy to scroll past threads and posts that don't interest you yet my posts are always brought out as the ones that detract from Club Stogie. Maybe I was a overzealous at the beginning because some folks liked my sense of humor and I do like to entertain. I really thought that I toned down enough that I wasn't "detracting" from the Club Stogie experience. I guess I just can't live down my reputation no matter what. I also thought I was able to add to some folk's experience here since I have been smoking for many years and passed some knowledge along. But it just keeps coming back to the cake. Who would have thought that I could do so much harm to this place with my cake references that it got mentioned so many times in this thread. It's obviously time to put my sophmoric humor into the permanent time-out mode.
> 
> MCS
> 
> Back to Lurker-Wannabee status


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I like you do you like me? Do you want to be my friend? Do you want to be my Boyfriend? (in my best Borat voice).

I like cake too!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Im getting all misty eyed, where is that box of tissues.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Darrell said:


> Don't leave Scott. A lot of us love your humor, you have made me belly laugh more than anyone on this site. I'm not going to beg, but realize that just because a few folks don't find everything you say funny, a lot of us have a ton of respect for you and feel you're an asset to our community.
> 
> I like you!
> 
> D


i don't mind his humor, i think it's his timing and placement of the humor (and now others who want to be like him). then others see it and want to act the same way, meaning there are a lot of ppl adding off-topic replies in the middle of a good topic.

a close friend (and ex-mod here) used a great analogy for me on the phone last week that hit the spot on how i feel as well. 
yes, all things are discussed at a herf, which CS is like a large on-line herf... but when you have a group of guys talking about a particular cigar (or pipe/coffee), and someone else just waltzes into the group and interrupts with "i like cake" type of statements, it's just rude. how long do you think ppl will allow someone to interrupt them in person?

oddball topics, while in their own topic and in their own area - which is in the 'everything but cigars' forum - they can be funny as hell. not too many ppl start discussions about coffees in the non-cuban reviews section; or a pipe topic in the 'cigars on the move' forum... how hard is it to keep from interrupting other ppl having a discussion on here when there's already an area for foolishness?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I think we can all agree that MCS is a funny, knowledgable and generous BOTL and if he wants to go ,let him. This was a thread about hopes and dreams of CS's future and not of MCS. Let's get back to the thread. MCS will be sorely missed should he decide not to come back, I like him very much though and wish he would. He is good people 100%.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

My one request is to please keep the arcade. My kids love it, and it's a nice safe place for them to play without getting bombarded with instant messages or junk ads. (Of COURSE they're 21, officer...:tu)

I have no problem with downsizing the number of categories of forums on here. Whether you're looking for Accessories-Review or Accessories-Discussion, it's related to smoking cigars, and should be in the Cigar topic. Downsize into no more than five or six forums, with one being the good old OT where anything goes. That will lead to a more of a community atmosphere, versus everyone marking their private territory like CS is a virtual game of Risk.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I think that one of the reasons for the sub forums about accessories and such was because the general cigar forum was so swamped with posts and something had to be broken out of it to make it more readable.
I think with decreased volume of posts that re-integration could happen. So the coffee and food forums could go together, the sports and jokes into the everything but cigars, the banter could be deleted...:hn


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess based on the last few posts, it's evident that my type of humor just doesn't belong here. It's so easy to scroll past threads and posts that don't interest you yet my posts are always brought out as the ones that detract from Club Stogie. Maybe I was a overzealous at the beginning because some folks liked my sense of humor and I do like to entertain. I really thought that I toned down enough that I wasn't "detracting" from the Club Stogie experience. I guess I just can't live down my reputation no matter what. I also thought I was able to add to some folk's experience here since I have been smoking for many years and passed some knowledge along. But it just keeps coming back to the cake. Who would have thought that I could do so much harm to this place with my cake references that it got mentioned so many times in this thread. It's obviously time to put my sophmoric humor into the permanent time-out mode.
> 
> MCS
> 
> Back to Lurker-Wannabee status


The problem that occurs on any forum is that there will be a funny poster (such as MCS) who lightens the mood, and then other posters, who aren't funny, will try to be funny as well. Memes begin to form and then it gets annoying.

MCS saying "I like cake" is funny.
40 posters saying "LOL SMOKE A CREMOSA!!! ROFL ROFL" is not.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

A default for choosing font size and keeping it that way!!!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

having each post a different color, font, and size would give me a splitting headache!!!!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

There was a time when I was fairly active on the forum, but have been AWOL for a couple of years now caught up with work, college, etc. I came back "home" as it were a couple of days ago to find a completely different cs. Not to say that it's not as good as before because it is way too soon to make that kind of judgment, but can anyone fill me in on what all of this talk of the "future of cs" and "changes" is all about?

*Edit* A feature that requires users to read all stickies before posting in the forum to avoid annoying duplicate questions that are all answered on the front page would be great.:tu


----------



## liljohn (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm just looking for a place I can depend on for good information and a friendly place to talk and learn about cigars . I come here many times to get information about different cigars, lighters ashtrays, etc. Many times I I'll order online or go to my local B&M depending on what I read on this forum.
:tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Ideas....lots of folks have shared some good ones and some that have me gritting my teeth. But, Jon and the mods will sort things out and reach a format and balance for this site that people will either buy into or not. As was once said by an unknown philospher..."change is inevitable, except from a vending machine!" The dust will settle sooner or later and things will be what they will be. 

I shared some conversation with one of the mods this evening and gave him my thoughts and observations of the last couple days. I've been to the "other" site several times....and I like it. BUT, I like CS as well. I'm not straddling the fence because I just don't frigging think people have to choose one way or the other. It's NOT about loyalty to other BOTL's. People don't have to get on bandwagons and go one way or the other. The fact that another site has been created should now just double the abilities for everyone to gain more knowledge and information about something that we all have a mutual interest in....whether it be the love of cigars, pipes, coffee, or whatever sparked an interest for each of us to keep coming back to these sites.

When I go to a bookstore to find magazines on College Basketball....I don't restrict myself to one publication. I typically pick up two or three so that I can get a perspective with other's opinions. THAT is what I feel about the recent split of CS and the other site. BOTH offer unique opportunities and perspectives. Logging onto each....I fully expect to find differences and uniqueness, AS IT SHOULD BE. 

Some damn fine BOTLs/SOTLs on both sites that I have a lot of respect for. In a perfect world, we'd not have any animosity. Instead we'd pat each other on the back, wish them well, and then dive in to our preferred site, OR BOTH!

Change what you need to change...but, let's keep everything in perspective and remember what these sites were built for. Go back and read some of IHT's comments and perspective on this thread. Believe what he said speaks volumes.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

When I originally posted this I felt like we had hit bottom.

My initial question was what do you want from CS. I guess it wasn't so much what features do you want to see or what could be changed. 

It was more of what are you looking for when you come here. Do you want to keep the site moving forward or just let it go into the toilet. People who posted in here by giving suggestions about RG or whatever showed they cared about CS and wanted to see good things from it.

I think we have a lot of good ideas and thoughts in this thread and I hope we can look at the ideas closly as we transition over to the new site.

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. :tu


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont know what the hoopla is all about. You all taking this too seriously. I like the smoke and accessory info, and the jokes.Just let me know if the website addy changes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

guy g said:


> I dont know what the hoopla is all about. You all taking this too seriously. I like the smoke and accessory info, and the jokes.Just let me know if the website addy changes.


I like the way you think. :tu


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Bump*


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

Information, that's all I want


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

IHT said:


> exactly.
> 
> for me, it would be getting back to the _old_ way of CS, not what a lot of you all think of as the old way. that would be the new way for some of us...
> i want it back like it was before the beginning of '*05*.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

FREE CIGARS




Good ones that is.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

No whiners. I hate whiners. They always complain. They have to tell you about it. They are so annoying. I wish nobody would complain. Why don't they just quit it? Someone make them stop. It's not good for our image. I would never whine about anything.














:r


----------

